# Tricks to loosen steel flair fitting



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m trying to remove the hydraulic pump from my JD 2510 . The steel line from filter side is loose on the thread but will not turn on the steel line anyone got any tricks to get it to spin so I don’t have to remove the side rail off of tractor. I tried tapping with a small hammer to no avail. Soaking it with PB Blaster now .


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Keep tapping and soaking it. I would also use some heat, don’t get wild.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure of size you are dealing withbut there was a particular peice of equipment that had a steel line jic took an 1 1/2" wrench it was inside a frame rail that was added after installing line. 
Had about 90 units like it. Ended up having to remove every one. Only way you could get it out was torch and heat her up dont be scared. And after that is would be very easy to take off. It was a crows foot on wobble extensions adding up to about 2 foot long. 
Heat in always good.
If possible clean all paint off it before ypu start.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks going down to the shed with propane plumber torch we will see what happens


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Thanks going down to the shed with propane plumber torch we will see what happens


 Sounds like a "hold my beer" moment


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

carcajou said:


> Sounds like a "hold my beer" moment


 Well it was put that torch up in there and poof it was on fire. That old dried up oil and dirt really burns fast.. I got it out with my welding gloves but thought there for a few seconds that we where in trouble. My son had a 20lb fire extinguisher but I won't do that again.

We got the fitting apart by holding tube with channel locks. Pump is removed now to see who can rebuild it.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I got lucky a couple times using an air hammer with a big flat end in it. Hammer the flats to encourage it to come loose. Spray lube on it and hammer as it goes, after it turns a couple flats use a wrench pretty easy. In tight spots I'm a bit apprehensive about a torch too, rather not make a big weinie roast out of it.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

ihad a similar problem last year and i used a new to me product.it froze the offending nut instead of heat. worked great on a few different jobs .i picked it up at a nut n bolt store.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mf5612 said:


> ihad a similar problem last year and i used a new to me product.it froze the offending nut instead of heat. worked great on a few different jobs .i picked it up at a nut n bolt store.


What was that?


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi carcajou I will have a look to see what the name is.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I’ve had the same issue on my 2510. Kind of tight to say the least.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> What was that?


Just invert a can of computer/electronics duster to do the same thing. Works good and can be bought cheaper.


----------

